# Name this breed!



## OllieWood

Hi this is Chippy my chicken, hatched From a lot of eggs I got off eBay, (hatched March 2011). 
The eggs were said to include: Pekin bantams, Silkie Bantams, and lavender Arucana bantams(- no green eggs came and none of the females that hatched lay green eggs by the way). Out of the 6 eggs, 4 hatched, 1 mottled Pekin (rooster), 1 partridge Pekin (girl), 1 black Silkie (girl) and chippy(girl).

Guessing she is a partridge Silkie cross Pekin but not entirely sure- she has feathered feet and 5 toes on each foot, with a dark(button/walnut comb)

Thanks if anyone can help identify her! (she lays shiny pinkish eggs if that helps)


----------



## 513

Whatever she is she looks lovely!


----------



## missouri100

With the extra toes I would guess she is a Salmon Favorelle cross. She is colored similar to a Sammy hen. The comb is what doesn't match.


----------



## Marthab53

She does look like a Silkie cross the Comb and the toes are a giveaway. Very pretty Girl!


----------



## Apyl

I agree that it looks to be silkie cross, but not sure with what. Very nice though.


----------



## jwclevelandoh

Actually she looks like a cross between a salmon and silkie they both have 5 toes (I have a silkie with 6 toes but only on one foot) and that button comb is silkie but the breast pattern looks a lot like a salmon but it could e a mix of 20 chickens Pink eggs? Maybe it's part Easter bunny also. Check that tail for cotton. LOL


----------



## yokohamamama

just throwing this out there.... hear Aruacana mixes CAN lay pink eggs, maybe shes silkie x arucana???  pretty girl I would love to find out because ... quite frankley.... I WANT ONE!!! :-D


----------



## OllieWood

Haha thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Greenfamilyfarms

She's definitely a silkie cross. Maybe with a brown egg layer or an Easter Egger.


----------



## OllieWood

Hmm she's definitely Silkie-something, I just stumbled upon a picture of a chicken that looks incredibly similar in smallholder magazine (June 2009 cover photo) so I'm gonna try and get get hold of the issue to see if she's labelled.


----------



## ladycat

Yes, that is a silky cross.


----------



## charliechapman911

Lovely chicken is she a silky cross? I'm kinda new to this site thanks charlie


----------



## fuzziebutt

She is CRAZY beautiful!!


----------

